# Fragen zum Heim-Server-Betrieb??

## barthi

Hallo!

Also, ich hab noch ein paar Fragen bezüglich der Einrichtung eines Daten-/Drucker-/Internet-Servers:

1. Zur "primären" Datensicherung möchte ich ein RAID-1 einrichten. Dazu werde ich meinen Onboard-Controller auf dem Abit KT7a-Raid nutzen. Wenn jemand ein gutes HowTO zum Einrichten eines Raids kennt, nur her damit.

2. Die InternetVerbindung wird über DSL hergestellt. Dazu findet man doch hier sicher auch ein gutes HowTO, oder?

3. Wir haben momentan noch nen SMC-Router. Kann ich den dann als Switch benutzen, oder sollte der weiterhin das Routen übernehmen?

4. die "sekundäre" Sicherung soll über einen DVD-Brenner erfolgen. Welcher wird denn da am besten von Gentoo unterstützt? Oder würdet ihr empfehlen ihn an einen der Windows-Clients zu hängen?

5. Es sollen mehrere Drucker am Server hängen. zwei USB, einer parallel. Kann ich das ohne Probleme einrichten? Kann man die Drucker dann auch gleichzeitig nutzen? (z.B. der eine Client druckt auf dem Laserdrucker, der andere auf dem Plotter) Wie sieht's mit der Performance aus? Dauert es lange, bis die Druckaufträge übermittelt sind? Ich will Cups verwenden. Gibt's was besseres?

6. Wir haben auch einen Scanner. Ist nicht ganz so häufig in Gebrauch, aber könnte man den auch an den Server hängen und dann von den Clients aus drauf zugreifen?

So, das war's erstmal zum Grundsätzlichen. Ich hab aber noch ein paar allgemeine Fragen:

7. Könnt Ihr mir sagen, wie hoch der Stromverbrauch eines AMD Athlon mit 800 MHz ist? Ich rechne so mit 80 Watt, passt das?

8. Gibt es so etwas wie eine Zeitschaltuhr, damit ich den Rechner jede Nacht um 1 Uhr ausschalten kann? Einschalten kann ich Ihn manuell. Das könnte man doch bestimmt über einen CRON-Job machen, oder? Habt ihr da ein paar Tips?

So, ich weiß, es war ziemlich viel. Wär aber echt super, wenn ihr mir das ein oder andere beantworten könnten. Wenn's noch Fragen gibt, oder Dinge die ich beachten sollte, dann postet bitte.

Danke,

barthi

----------

## noleti

zu

 *barthi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Die InternetVerbindung wird über DSL hergestellt. Dazu findet man doch hier sicher auch ein gutes HowTO, oder?
> 
> 

 

Nur für die DSL-Verbindung oder fürs sharen?

Für ersteres genügt ein emerge rp-pppoe und adsl-setup laut x86-Installationsanleitung

 *barthi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Wir haben momentan noch nen SMC-Router. Kann ich den dann als Switch benutzen, oder sollte der weiterhin das Routen übernehmen?
> 
> 

 

Je nach dem welche Dienste du im Internet nutzen willst ist ein eigener Rechner als Router sicher komfotabler, aber natürlich auch fehleranfälliger  :Wink: 

 *barthi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Es sollen mehrere Drucker am Server hängen. zwei USB, einer parallel. Kann ich das ohne Probleme einrichten? Kann man die Drucker dann auch gleichzeitig nutzen? (z.B. der eine Client druckt auf dem Laserdrucker, der andere auf dem Plotter) Wie sieht's mit der Performance aus? Dauert es lange, bis die Druckaufträge übermittelt sind? Ich will Cups verwenden. Gibt's was besseres?
> 
> 

  eine ähnliche Konfiguration funktioniert gut bei mir, gleichzeitig sollte auch kein Problem sein. Von der Geschwindigkeit ist es bei mir wie lokales Drucken. Hauptsache man bekommt die Drucker überhaupt unter cups zum laufen

 *barthi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 7. Könnt Ihr mir sagen, wie hoch der Stromverbrauch eines AMD Athlon mit 800 MHz ist? Ich rechne so mit 80 Watt, passt das?
> 
> 

 

kommt hin imho...

 *barthi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 8. Gibt es so etwas wie eine Zeitschaltuhr, damit ich den Rechner jede Nacht um 1 Uhr ausschalten kann? Einschalten kann ich Ihn manuell. Das könnte man doch bestimmt über einen CRON-Job machen, oder? Habt ihr da ein paar Tips?
> 
> 

 

man shutdown  :Wink: 

----------

## barthi

WOW, danke. Das war ja schon mal ein guter Anfang.

Das DSL mmöcht ich natürlich im gesamten Netzwerk zur Verfügung stellten. Sharing wäre also schon wichtig. Hast du da ne gute Adresse?

----------

## dertobi123

Der Abschnitt zu iptables im gentoo-security Howto dürfte dich interessieren, der Rest des Howto imho auch.

----------

## gerry

 *barthi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. die "sekundäre" Sicherung soll über einen DVD-Brenner erfolgen. Welcher wird denn da am besten von Gentoo unterstützt? Oder würdet ihr empfehlen ihn an einen der Windows-Clients zu hängen?
> 
> 

 

Ist im aktuellen Linux User ein Bericht.

Testsieger wurde der LG GSA 4040B

Der brennt auch DVD-RAM, wäre vielleicht sinnvoll für ein Backup.

 *barthi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 8. Gibt es so etwas wie eine Zeitschaltuhr, damit ich den Rechner jede Nacht um 1 Uhr ausschalten kann? Einschalten kann ich Ihn manuell. Das könnte man doch bestimmt über einen CRON-Job machen, oder? Habt ihr da ein paar Tips?
> 
> 

 

Über cron runterfahren (man cron, man halt).

Vielleicht kannst du über das BIOS die Kiste zu ner bestimmten Zeit hochfahren lassen.

Ansonsten lass ihn halt durchlaufen, dann hat auch das Backup viel Zeit und Du tauschst jeweils morgens die DVDs.

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Zur "primären" Datensicherung möchte ich ein RAID-1 einrichten. Dazu werde ich meinen Onboard-Controller auf dem Abit KT7a-Raid nutzen. Wenn jemand ein gutes HowTO zum Einrichten eines Raids kennt, nur her damit.

 

Nachdem ich hier im Forum und in anderen Foren immer weider leute sehe die Probleme mit den sogenannten Onboard RAID-Controllern haben,

empfehle ich dir lieber ein Software RAID zu verwenden.

Dazu

```
Google:  Linux RAID Software
```

Dieses ist nicht langsamer, da die Zugriffe auf die Platten schon im Kernel umgelenkt werden. Ausserdem sorgt bei den billigen Onboard Controllern eh der Treiber für das RAID und nicht wirklich die Hardware.

MfG

Py-Ro

----------

## m.b.j.

Zum Strom:

Ich hab einen alten 266Mhz Pentium2 256MB Ram, 1x80GB HD 2x100Mbit Netzwerk, an einem 250W Netzteil, wieviel W zieht das Ding in der Stunde bei ner durchschnittlichen load von 0.10?

----------

## toskala

 *barthi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Zur "primären" Datensicherung möchte ich ein RAID-1 einrichten. Dazu werde ich meinen Onboard-Controller auf dem Abit KT7a-Raid nutzen. Wenn jemand ein gutes HowTO zum Einrichten eines Raids kennt, nur her damit.
> 
> 

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8813&highlight=software+raid

 *barthi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Die InternetVerbindung wird über DSL hergestellt. Dazu findet man doch hier sicher auch ein gutes HowTO, oder?
> 
> 

 

steht in der anleitung

 *barthi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Wir haben momentan noch nen SMC-Router. Kann ich den dann als Switch benutzen, oder sollte der weiterhin das Routen übernehmen?
> 
> 

 

na das ist eine grundlegende design entscheidung.

wenn du dir und deinen linuxkenntnissen die aufgabe zutraust einen router aus gentoo zu bauen kannste das teil auch weg-kicken und zum switch degradieren.

es wird auf jeden fall die einfachere lösung sein, den router zu behalten und erstmal gentoo zum server machen.

 *barthi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. die "sekundäre" Sicherung soll über einen DVD-Brenner erfolgen. Welcher wird denn da am besten von Gentoo unterstützt? Oder würdet ihr empfehlen ihn an einen der Windows-Clients zu hängen?
> 
> 

 

also mein lg brenner tuts gut, ausser das ich grade probleme hab mit knackendem sound beim dvds brennen...

wobei ich dir aber ehrlich empfehlen möchte, über ein bandlaufwerk nachzudenken. gibt günstige die 24gb machen, relativ schnell sind. die sind schön per script/cronjob zu steuern und machen halt nachts immer ein backup.

 *barthi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Es sollen mehrere Drucker am Server hängen. zwei USB, einer parallel. Kann ich das ohne Probleme einrichten? Kann man die Drucker dann auch gleichzeitig nutzen? (z.B. der eine Client druckt auf dem Laserdrucker, der andere auf dem Plotter) Wie sieht's mit der Performance aus? Dauert es lange, bis die Druckaufträge übermittelt sind? Ich will Cups verwenden. Gibt's was besseres?
> 
> 

 

mit cups geht das ohne probleme

 *barthi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6. Wir haben auch einen Scanner. Ist nicht ganz so häufig in Gebrauch, aber könnte man den auch an den Server hängen und dann von den Clients aus drauf zugreifen?
> 
> 

 

kuckst du auf http://www.sane-project.org/ ob dein scanner tut, falls ja könntest du ihn am server betreiben wenn du das display umleitest auf den client.

 *barthi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 7. Könnt Ihr mir sagen, wie hoch der Stromverbrauch eines AMD Athlon mit 800 MHz ist? Ich rechne so mit 80 Watt, passt das?
> 
> 

 

musst du ausrechnen. kuckst du mal da http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/Index.html?stromverbrauch.html

 *barthi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 8. Gibt es so etwas wie eine Zeitschaltuhr, damit ich den Rechner jede Nacht um 1 Uhr ausschalten kann? Einschalten kann ich Ihn manuell. Das könnte man doch bestimmt über einen CRON-Job machen, oder? Habt ihr da ein paar Tips?
> 
> 

 

man 5 crontab

da stehen examples die dir zeigen wie das geht.

----------

## Inte

 *m.b.j. wrote:*   

> Zum Strom:
> 
> Ich hab einen alten 266Mhz Pentium2 256MB Ram, 1x80GB HD 2x100Mbit Netzwerk, an einem 250W Netzteil, wieviel W zieht das Ding in der Stunde ...

  Das kann Dir keiner sagen. Wenn Du es wirklich wissen willst, dann leg Dir den ENERGY-CHECK 3000 von conrad.de zu. Kostet nur 25.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Robelix

 *barthi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. die "sekundäre" Sicherung soll über einen DVD-Brenner erfolgen. Welcher wird denn da am besten von Gentoo unterstützt? Oder würdet ihr empfehlen ihn an einen der Windows-Clients zu hängen?
> 
> 

 

Dafür würd' ich auch den schon erwähnten LG empfehlen. DVD-RAMs sind zwar nicht ganz billig, aber wenn dir die Daten wichtig sind ihr Geld allemal wert.

 *barthi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6. Wir haben auch einen Scanner. Ist nicht ganz so häufig in Gebrauch, aber könnte man den auch an den Server hängen und dann von den Clients aus drauf zugreifen?
> 
> 

 

```

$ man saned

NAME

       saned - SANE network daemon

SYNOPSIS

       saned [-d|-s [n]]

DESCRIPTION

       saned is the SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy) daemon that allows remote clients to access image acquisition devices available on the local host.

```

 *barthi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 7. Könnt Ihr mir sagen, wie hoch der Stromverbrauch eines AMD Athlon mit 800 MHz ist? Ich rechne so mit 80 Watt, passt das?
> 
> 

 

Kommt sehr stark auf die Auslastung an, und auch der Verbrauch der HDs ist nicht ganz zu verachten. (~20W / Stück)

Auf jeden Fall lieber ein gutes und eher stärkeres Netzteil mit geregeltem Lüfter verwenden - so etwa die 300W-Klasse - Wenn das nicht ganz ausgelastet wird ist's dafür schön leise.

Robelix

----------

## toskala

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Das kann Dir keiner sagen. Wenn Du es wirklich wissen willst, dann leg Dir den ENERGY-CHECK 3000 von conrad.de zu. Kostet nur 25.
> 
> Gruß, Inte.

 

jor, das ist natürlich der präziseste weg, aber wenn er die leistungsaufnahme von seinem netzteil kennt, die von der cpu unter voll-last, und die leistungsaufnahme der platten, dann kann ers ja schon einigermaßen in kwh ausdrücken, dann kommts noch auf den stromprovider an, und dann haste nen durchschnitt.

also mein p2 233 verbraucht afaik knapp 5-7 euro strom im monat.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Wir haben momentan noch nen SMC-Router. Kann ich den dann als Switch benutzen, oder sollte der weiterhin das Routen übernehmen?
> 
> 

 

wenn du so gute erfahrungen mit smc-produkten (smc7004abr&vbr) gemacht hättest wie ich,

würdest du die internetfreigabe dem linuxrechner überlassen und den 

smc-schrott sofort durchbrechen und danach anzünden.

selten habe ich so besch****ne hardwarerouter gesehen, die immer nach 

ein paar stunden einen reset benötigen, weil einfach nichts mehr geht.

ganz besonders toll sind auch die implementierten firewallfunktionen, nur leider

scheint die verwendete hardware (8086-prozessoren) nicht schnell genug zu 

sein, um zusätzlich mit einem einfachen filesharingprogramm

(z.b. emule mit 50(!) maxcon) umgehen zu können.

----------

## m.b.j.

@ Inte, ich hab mir das Ding bestellt, allerdings fahre ich am Freitag in die Alpen und werde da 3Wochen bleiben, ich poste mal das Ergebnis rein wenn ich zurück bin...

----------

## Inte

Ich wünsch Dir 'nen schönen Urlaub. Laß von Dir hören.

----------

## m.b.j.

Binn wieder da, (braungebrannt, gut gelaunt, (fast keine fotos aufgrund von akutem digitalkamera problemen), allerdings ist noch nichts angekommen. Ich werde mein PII System bald durch einen mini Server mit einem via Prozessor ersetzen, hier mal ein paar links zum Thema:

http://www.obelode.de/mini_itx.htm

http://www.viac3.de/vepd/produkte/mini_itx/epia_cl_specs.htm

ich versuche mir Gentoo dann auf einen usb stick zu installieren, alle daten (distfiles,homepage,mp3,usw) kommen dann auf eine ide hd, die kann ich dann immer abschalten/rausenehmen wenn ich will. Mal schaun was draus wird.

p.s. meine umschalttaste reagiert oft nicht mehr...

----------

